# My website



## Knipping13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm a dutch, 14 years old photographer. Please check my website and tell me what you think.
My website is http://kkfotografie.yolasite.com/

Regards, Kevin Knipping


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to the appropriate forum.*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 19, 2012)

Every single flower image is dead center.


Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials

Master the Art of Photographic Composition

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/columns/jp-composition-intro.shtml

Framing Your Shots &#8211; Photography Composition Technique

25 Photo Composition Tips « Photofocus

Enjoy learning!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2012)

It's a start, but I find that the home page is very confusing, especially with the bilingual titles.  I would suggest creating a main page with links to an English page and one to a German page, and perhaps reducing the number of links on your home page as well.


----------



## theregoesjb (Mar 19, 2012)

i think its a great start, maybe the links on the front page could be more organized but really no big deal... my favorite pic is the photoshopped snow owl on the car, haha.


----------

